# Pin Sun (Side Body) Wing Chun



## marc8 (Aug 23, 2010)

Master Henry Mui is looking to take three new students in the Boston Area. Preferably Instructors


----------



## sgerhardt45 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey marc8,

I spend 3-4 months a year in the boston area, if that's enough send me a PM and we can talk.


----------

